# py37-qt5-core and py27-qt5-core installation conflict during pkg upgrade



## maurizio (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello all,
I upgraded my freebsd from 12.0 to 12.1 successfully.
But now I cannot complete pkg upgrade due to a conflict
I get this when I try to run pkg upgrade again:

```
$ sudo pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
$ sudo pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (154 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (154 candidates):   0%
pkg: py36-gobject3 has a missing dependency: py36-cairo
Processing candidates (154 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - py37-qt5-core-5.13.1 conflicts with py27-qt5-core-5.11.3_2 on /usr/local/bin/pyuic5
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 172 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    greybird-theme: 3.22.12
    gtk-murrine-engine: 0.98.2_5
    kf5-kirigami2: 5.68.0
    libyubikey: 1.13
    mysql57-server: 5.7.30_1
    py37-atspi: 2.26.0
    py37-olefile: 0.46
    py37-pillow: 7.0.0
    py37-qt5-core: 5.13.1
    py37-qt5-dbussupport: 5.13.1
    py37-qt5-gui: 5.13.1
    py37-qt5-widgets: 5.13.1
    py37-speech-dispatcher: 0.8.8
    py37-tkinter: 3.7.7_6
    qt5-graphicaleffects: 5.13.2
    qt5-quickcontrols2: 5.13.2
    thunar: 1.8.14
    xf86-input-libinput: 0.29.0
    ykpers: 1.19.0

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    CoinMP: 1.8.4 -> 1.8.4_3
    aisleriot: 3.22.5 -> 3.22.5_1
    akonadi: 18.12.3 -> 19.12.3_1
    alsa-plugins: 1.1.1_4 -> 1.1.1_6
    apr: 1.6.5.1.6.1_1 -> 1.7.0.1.6.1_1
    bogofilter: 1.2.4_8 -> 1.2.5_1
    chromium: 73.0.3683.103 -> 83.0.4103.97
    clucene: 2.3.3.4_16 -> 2.3.3.4_19
    cmocka: 1.1.1_1 -> 1.1.5
    crosextrafonts-caladea: 20130214_2 -> 20130214_4
    crosextrafonts-carlito: 20130920_3 -> 20130920_4
    en-freebsd-doc: 52793,1 -> 54003,1
    en-gimp-help-html: 2.8.2_1 -> 2.10.0
    epiphany: 3.28.5_2 -> 3.28.5_6
    evolution: 3.28.5_2 -> 3.28.5_5
    firefox: 66.0.5,1 -> 77.0.1,1
    gdm: 3.28.4 -> 3.28.4_1
    gedit: 3.28.1_1 -> 3.28.1_2
    gedit-plugins: 3.28.1_2 -> 3.28.1_3
    gimp: 2.10.8,2 -> 2.10.18,2
    gimp-app: 2.10.8_2,1 -> 2.10.18_1,1
    gimp-gutenprint: 5.2.14 -> 5.3.3
    gnome-calendar: 3.28.2 -> 3.28.2_1
    gnome-documents: 3.28.2_1 -> 3.28.2_2
    gnome-font-viewer: 3.28.0 -> 3.28.0_1
    gnome-photos: 3.28.1_2 -> 3.28.1_3
    gnome-shell: 3.28.3_2 -> 3.28.3_6
    gnome-shell-extensions: 3.28.1 -> 3.28.1_1
    gnome-sudoku: 3.28.0_1 -> 3.28.0_2
    gnome-system-monitor: 3.28.2_1 -> 3.28.2_2
    gnome-terminal: 3.28.2 -> 3.28.2_1
    gnome-todo: 3.28.1_1 -> 3.28.1_2
    gnome-tweaks: 3.28.1 -> 3.28.1_1
    gnome3: 3.28_1 -> 3.28_2
    gnote: 3.28.0_1 -> 3.28.0_2
    gnuplot: 5.2.6 -> 5.2.8
    gpu-firmware-kmod: g20190219 -> g20200130
    gutenprint: 5.2.14 -> 5.3.3
    highlight: 3.43_4,3 -> 3.43_8,3
    hplip: 3.17.11_3 -> 3.19.12_2
    iridium-browser: 2018.5.67_9 -> 2019.04.73_4
    jsoncpp: 1.8.1_6 -> 1.9.2
    kaccounts-integration: 18.12.3 -> 19.12.3
    keepassxc: 2.4.0 -> 2.5.4
    kf5-purpose: 5.56.0 -> 5.68.0
    libFS: 1.0.7_2 -> 1.0.8
    libXxf86dga: 1.1.4_5 -> 1.1.5
    libabw: 0.1.2_6 -> 0.1.3
    libargon2: 20171227_1 -> 20190702
    libcdr01: 0.1.5_1 -> 0.1.5_7
    libcmis: 0.5.1_11 -> 0.5.2_1
    libdvbpsi: 1.3.2 -> 1.3.3
    libe-book: 0.1.3_10 -> 0.1.3_17
    libebml: 1.3.7 -> 1.3.10
    libepubgen: 0.1.0_5 -> 0.1.0_9
    liberation-fonts-ttf: 2.00.5_1,2 -> 2.1.0,2
    libetonyek01: 0.1.9_1,1 -> 0.1.9_5,1
    libfreehand: 0.1.2_11 -> 0.1.2_17
    libgit2-glib: 0.27.8 -> 0.99.0.1
    libgltf: 0.0.2_17 -> 0.0.2_21
    libmatroska: 1.5.0 -> 1.5.2_1
    libmspub01: 0.1.4_9 -> 0.1.4_15
    libmwaw03: 0.3.14_3 -> 0.3.15
    libnumbertext: 1.0.5 -> 1.0.5_1
    libodfgen01: 0.1.7_2 -> 0.1.7_3
    liborcus: 0.14.1 -> 0.14.1_4
    libpagemaker: 0.0.4_6 -> 0.0.4_10
    libpci: 3.6.2 -> 3.6.4
    libqrencode: 4.0.0 -> 4.0.2
    libqxp: 0.0.0_9 -> 0.0.0_15
    libreoffice: 6.2.2_3 -> 6.3.4_5
    libsodium: 1.0.16 -> 1.0.18
    libstaroffice: 0.0.6_4 -> 0.0.6_8
    libu2f-host: 1.1.9 -> 1.1.10
    libvisio01: 0.1.6_11 -> 0.1.7_1
    libwpd010: 0.10.3 -> 0.10.3_4
    libwpg03: 0.3.3 -> 0.3.3_1
    libwps: 0.4.10_1 -> 0.4.10_2
    libzmf: 0.0.2_14 -> 0.0.2_20
    liveMedia: 2018.12.14,2 -> 2020.03.06,2
    luit: 1.1.1_1 -> 20190106_1
    maxima: 5.42.2_1 -> 5.43.2_2
    mythes: 1.2.4_6 -> 1.2.4_7
    nano: 3.2 -> 4.8
    net-snmp: 5.7.3_19 -> 5.7.3_20,1
    noto-basic: 1.0.5_1 -> 2.0
    opencollada: 1.6.68_1 -> 1.6.68_2
    openh264: 1.8.0,2 -> 2.1.0,2
    orage: 4.12.1_9 -> 4.12.1_10
    orca: 3.28.2 -> 3.28.2_2
    py27-gimp: 2.10.8_2 -> 2.10.18_1
    py27-iso8601: 0.1.11 -> 0.1.12
    py27-qt5-core: 5.11.3_2 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-dbussupport: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-gui: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-widgets: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-tkinter: 2.7.16_6 -> 2.7.18_6
    qt5-webengine: 5.12.1_1 -> 5.13.2_2
    quazip-qt5: 0.7.6_2 -> 0.8.1_1
    re2: 20190301 -> 20200101
    rlwrap: 0.42_1 -> 0.42_2
    sane-backends: 1.0.27_5 -> 1.0.29
    sbcl: 1.5.0,1 -> 2.0.3,1
    serf: 1.3.9_3 -> 1.3.9_4
    sessreg: 1.1.1 -> 1.1.2
    simplescreenrecorder: 0.3.11.20 -> 0.3.11.20_3
    snappy: 1.1.6 -> 1.1.8
    sudo: 1.8.27_1 -> 1.8.31p1
    sushi: 3.28.3_1 -> 3.28.3_2
    totem: 3.26.2 -> 3.26.2_1
    twemoji-color-font-ttf: 11.2.0_1 -> 12.0.1
    twolame: 0.3.13_4 -> 0.4.0
    u2f-devd: 1.0.0_2 -> 1.1.10
    wx30-gtk3: 3.0.4_7 -> 3.0.4_9
    wxmaxima: 19.02.0_1 -> 20.03.1_1
    x11perf: 1.6.0 -> 1.6.1
    xauth: 1.0.10 -> 1.1
    xbacklight: 1.2.2 -> 1.2.3
    xcalc: 1.0.7 -> 1.1.0
    xclock: 1.0.8 -> 1.0.9
    xdpyinfo: 1.3.2_2 -> 1.3.2_3
    xf86-input-keyboard: 1.9.0_3 -> 1.9.0_4
    xf86-input-mouse: 1.9.3_2 -> 1.9.3_3
    xf86-video-scfb: 0.0.4_7 -> 0.0.5_2
    xf86-video-vesa: 2.4.0_2 -> 2.4.0_3
    xfce: 4.12_1 -> 4.14
    xfce4-desktop: 4.12.4 -> 4.14.2
    xfce4-mixer: 4.11.0_4 -> 4.11.0_5
    xinput: 1.6.2_2 -> 1.6.3
    xmlsec1: 1.2.25 -> 1.2.29
    xorg-apps: 7.7_3 -> 7.7_4
    xorg-drivers: 7.7_5 -> 7.7_6
    xorg-libraries: 7.7_2 -> 7.7_4
    xorg-server: 1.18.4_11,1 -> 1.20.8_2,1
    xrandr: 1.5.0 -> 1.5.1
    xwininfo: 1.1.4_2 -> 1.1.5
    yelp: 3.28.1_1 -> 3.28.1_2

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    accerciser-3.22.0 (direct dependency changed: python37)
    brasero-3.12.2 (needed shared library changed)
    caribou-0.4.21_2 (direct dependency changed: python37)
    eog-plugins-3.26.2 (direct dependency changed: python37)
    font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-misc-misc-1.1.2_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_4 (direct dependency removed: font-util)
    pkg-1.13.2_1
    xorg-fonts-7.7_1 (direct dependency changed: font-alias)

Number of packages to be installed: 19
Number of packages to be upgraded: 137
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 16

The process will require 384 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/172] Installing py37-qt5-core-5.13.1...
pkg: py37-qt5-core-5.13.1 conflicts with py27-qt5-core-5.11.3_2 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/pyuic5
$
```
Is this conflict solvable?

Thank you very much for your support
Maurizio


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2020)

Does  `pkg autoremove` remove the old Python 2.7 and modules?


----------



## maurizio (Jun 23, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Does  `pkg autoremove` remove the old Python 2.7 and modules?


It seems `pkg autoremove` does not remove these python 2.7 packages. `pkg upgrade` still want to upgrade these packages:

```
py27-gimp: 2.10.8_2 -> 2.10.18_1
    py27-qt5-core: 5.11.3_2 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-dbussupport: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-gui: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-widgets: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-tkinter: 2.7.16_6 -> 2.7.18_6
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2020)

Ah, GIMP. As far as I understood it it still depends on Python 2.7.  You might be able to get  the upgrade  further if you do a `pkg delete -f py27-qt5-core`. But this may cause problems with GIMP later on. At least you would be  able to finish the upgrade itself.


----------



## maurizio (Jun 23, 2020)

I deleted gimp and made an autoremove:

```
$ sudo pkg delete gimp
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    gimp: 2.10.8,2

Number of packages to be removed: 1

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling gimp-2.10.8,2...
$ sudo pkg autoremove
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 14 packages:

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    en-gimp-help-html: 2.8.2_1
    gimp-app: 2.10.8_2,1
    gimp-gutenprint: 5.2.14
    gutenprint: 5.2.14
    libXfont2: 2.0.4
    libglade2: 2.6.4_10
    libmypaint: 1.5.1
    libwmf: 0.2.8.4_15
    mypaint-brushes: 1.3.1
    py27-gimp: 2.10.8_2
    py27-gtk2: 2.24.0_5
    py37-libpeas: 1.22.0
    py37-sip: 4.19.19_1,1
    xfce4-tumbler: 0.2.8_3

Number of packages to be removed: 14

The operation will free 191 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/14] Deinstalling py27-gimp-2.10.8_2...
[1/14] Deleting files for py27-gimp-2.10.8_2: 100%
[2/14] Deinstalling gimp-gutenprint-5.2.14...
[2/14] Deleting files for gimp-gutenprint-5.2.14: 100%
[3/14] Deinstalling py27-gtk2-2.24.0_5...
[3/14] Deleting files for py27-gtk2-2.24.0_5: 100%
[4/14] Deinstalling gimp-app-2.10.8_2,1...
[4/14] Deleting files for gimp-app-2.10.8_2,1: 100%
[5/14] Deinstalling gutenprint-5.2.14...
[5/14] Deleting files for gutenprint-5.2.14: 100%
[6/14] Deinstalling libglade2-2.6.4_10...
[6/14] Deleting files for libglade2-2.6.4_10: 100%
[7/14] Deinstalling py37-libpeas-1.22.0...
[7/14] Deleting files for py37-libpeas-1.22.0: 100%
[8/14] Deinstalling xfce4-tumbler-0.2.8_3...
[8/14] Deleting files for xfce4-tumbler-0.2.8_3: 100%
[9/14] Deinstalling en-gimp-help-html-2.8.2_1...
[9/14] Deleting files for en-gimp-help-html-2.8.2_1: 100%
[10/14] Deinstalling libXfont2-2.0.4...
[10/14] Deleting files for libXfont2-2.0.4: 100%
[11/14] Deinstalling libmypaint-1.5.1...
[11/14] Deleting files for libmypaint-1.5.1: 100%
[12/14] Deinstalling libwmf-0.2.8.4_15...
[12/14] Deleting files for libwmf-0.2.8.4_15: 100%
[13/14] Deinstalling mypaint-brushes-1.3.1...
[13/14] Deleting files for mypaint-brushes-1.3.1: 100%
[14/14] Deinstalling py37-sip-4.19.19_1,1...
[14/14] Deleting files for py37-sip-4.19.19_1,1: 100%
$
```
but pkg upgrade still want to upgrade this packages:

```
py27-qt5-core: 5.11.3_2 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-dbussupport: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-gui: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-qt5-widgets: 5.11.3_1 -> 5.13.1
    py27-tkinter: 2.7.16_6 -> 2.7.18_6
```
oh no! it seems hplip depends on py27-qt5-core:

```
$ sudo pkg delete py27-qt5-core
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 4 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    hplip: 3.17.11_3
    py27-qt5-core: 5.11.3_2
    py27-qt5-gui: 5.11.3_1
    py27-qt5-widgets: 5.11.3_1

Number of packages to be removed: 4

The operation will free 42 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2020)

print/hplip should  depend on Python 3.7  actually. At least it does now, I  see you have a rather old version installed. I would suggest removing it, finishing the  upgrade and then just reinstall it.


----------



## maurizio (Jun 23, 2020)

as kindly advised by SirDice, solved by uninstalling py27-qt5-core and hplip.
Later I successfully installed hplip again and got a missing dependency warning:

```
$ sudo pkg install hplip
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...The following 18 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: py36-gobject3 has a missing dependency: py36-cairo
```
First time I saw this warning about a missing dependency. Should I install py36-cairo or fix in another way?

Thank you very much SirDice, you are always really helpful


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2020)

That's  weird,  why would  it try to pull in a Python 3.6  module instead of  a 3.7 one. Python 3.6 was the default for a short time until it was replace with 3.7.


----------



## maurizio (Jun 23, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That's  weird,  why would  it try to pull in a Python 3.6  module instead of  a 3.7 one. Python 3.6 was the default for a short time until it was replace with 3.7.


sorry I am novice. `pkg autoremove` deleted old python 3.6 files!
SirDice, Thank you very much my friend!


----------

